# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Bitdefender Antivirus 2008

## Ultima Weapon

I now testing a trial of Bitdefender Antivirus 2008 to see how it fares against the others.

It ranks third now according to AV-TEST Nov Results just next to webwasher & G-data.
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherhei...s/news/129927/
Any Bitdefender Antivirus 2008 users here?

----------


## Sjoeii

You are testing a lot. How many Pc's do you have?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

I have 3 pc.. 2 desktop & one laptop, eqach has differnet av in it. Actually a lot since some customers come to my repair shop to complain that their computers has a virus. So I installed many antivirus to disinfect & also run virustotal & virscan.org on some suspicious files that have been detected. :Wink:

----------


## Sjoeii

Did you use AVZ as well to help cure them?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Did you use AVZ as well to help cure them?


Actually no, never use that before. Im curious about it. Is it a antivirus like kaspersky or bitdefender  or either antiviral tookit?   Where do I get it by the way?

----------


## Sjoeii

Over here at this forum. Forum forum is hosted by these special people

----------


## rasa

i woukd love to use bitdefender total 8 but i don't have full ver. i try until yestarday but i am back to kaspersky. if i got real key which can work it would be bitdefender.



peace :Smiley:

----------


## Sjoeii

I don't know if you know any German?
http://www.mydealz.de/?p=262

Here is a free key

----------

